# Filling small gaps in wall around hot water pipes



## dchiasson (May 4, 2015)

My wife and I just bought a house and are in the process of doing a variety of little repairs and improvements. One thing we've run into is a small ant problem. We had exterminators come out and it cleared up the issue for a while, but they came back. They're coming into the house through a couple small gaps in the wall around the hot water pipes from the hot water heater.

The gaps are quite small, perhaps 1/8", maybe even smaller, around the pipes. I picked up some spackle to take care of another entry point they've been using in the kitchen, and I'm wondering if that's safe to use around the hot water pipes. The spackle is Dap/Bondex spackling paste, if that makes a difference.

If spackle isn't a good choice to take care of this, I'd love alternate suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

for a 1/8th inch gap I would use a flexible caulk since the pipes and wall will expand and contract at different rates. If you use something that isn't flexible it might crack and fall out after a while.


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

Caulk is what to use


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There may be products to stop the invasion at that point but that's not going to stop your ant invasion problem.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> There may be products to stop the invasion at that point but that's not going to stop your ant invasion problem.


 Agree 100%.Fix the problem of the ants first.Call the exterminator back.


----------

